# Remplacer Ventilateurs PowerPC G4



## predator (27 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous.
Cela étonne probablement certains parmi vous, de constater qu'un PowerPC bi-pro 2x1Ghz soit encore en service ?
Je suis plainement satisfait, sauf le bruit.

Je voudrais remplacer les ventilateurs pour reduire le bruit de la machine.
Auriez vous un ou plusieurs liens pour commander le kit ventilateurs et les conseils sur la manière de proceder pour y arriver sans faire des erreurs ?

Merci Infiniment
Cordialement
Predator


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2010)

Mac OS X n'est pas le bon forum. Je dirige donc vers le forum des Mac PPC.


----------



## JPTK (27 Avril 2010)

predator a dit:


> Je voudrais remplacer les ventilateurs pour reduire le bruit de la machine.
> Auriez vous un ou plusieurs liens pour commander le kit ventilateurs et les conseils sur la manière de proceder pour y arriver sans faire des erreurs ?
> 
> Merci Infiniment
> ...



Démonte les tiens, et va sur LDCL, tu compares alors leur diamètre, dimensions, et puis leur capacité à évacuer la chaleur. Ensuite regarde les commentaires des consommateurs pour le silence.

Mais t'as l'impression qu'il fait plus de bruit qu'avant peut-être ?
Parce que moi sur mon PM G4 MDD 1 ghz mono, j'avais cette impression et j'ai cherché des infos sur les ventilos mais avant tout je les ai démontés et correctement nettoyés au pinceau car il était couvert d'une pellicule de poussière grasse qu'un aspi ou une bombe d'air comprimée ne peut pas enlever. Juste ça et j'avais gagné 15 % de bruit en moins facile.

Après du coup on en veut toujours plus, j'ai donc fini par les changer et j'ai gagné encore 15 % en effet, mais j'ai eu du mal à trouver la bonne marchandise. Ça dépend si c'est du standard ou non niveau format (apple utilise souvent des pièces peu utilisées), sinon faut adapter, que ça soit la taille ou le branchement, faut bricoler un peu, moi j'avais pas trop envie en fait.


----------



## TenebraeBass (28 Avril 2010)

J'ai un peu le même problème ici. Je pense aussi à changer mes ventilateurs mais je doute que cela ne change ma situation. J'ai un power mac G4 MDD dont le power supply fait un bruit de turbine (rien d'anormal jusque là, c'est un MDD). Par contre, quand je vérifie ma température à l'aide de iStats menus, j'obtiens quelque chose aux alentours de 2000 degrés C, ce qui est totalement impossible car mon mac prendrait feu au bout de quelques secondes! Donc, serais-ce possible que mon ordinateur ait du mal à détecter la température, et que ce soit pour cela que les ventilateurs tournent toujours à plein régime? Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de nettoyer l'intérieur du power supply, mais je le ferai ce soir.

Série de vidéos bien intéressantes sur quelqu'un qui a changé les ventilateurs de son MDD (en anglais...) : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qu0kvkGvNo


----------



## JPTK (28 Avril 2010)

Juste en piqûre de rappel, votre mac n'est pas censé faire plus de bruit qu'au départ, sauf s'il est cracrabrek, et dans ce cas vous savez ce qu'il vous reste à faire.


----------



## TenebraeBass (29 Avril 2010)

Je n'ai aucune idée comment le mac faisait de bruit au départ, je viens tout juste de l'avoir. Je suis bricoleur, et si je peux donner une deuxième vie à ce mac ça serait tant mieux. J'ai entendu dire que les power mac G4 font du bruit à la base, mais les résultats de iStats menus me font penser que la situation n'est peut-être pas normale.


----------



## predator (29 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous.
Il existe bien de topics finalement qui montrent comment arriver à remplacer correctement les ventilateurs, mais ...

A mon avis il faut avant tout se procurer les bons ventilateurs qui sont à la fois sufisament puissant pour brasser l'air et au maximum silencieux puisque c'est notre objectif.
Le choix n'est pas simple car déjà il faut choisir le bon modéle qui correspond à la machine.
Le mien est aussi un MDD dont l'alimentation a été changé d'après la personne qui me l'a vendu.
Les MDD sont connus pour faire beaucoup de bruit. On les surnomait windtunnel (souflerie).

Quel modèle et quel marque consiste le meilleur choix et où le commander avant de passer au remplacement ?

Merci infiniment pour toutes vos réactions.
predator


----------



## TenebraeBass (8 Mai 2010)

J'ai finalement changé les ventilateurs de l'alimentation de mon MDD. Plus minces, mais poussant autant ou plus d'air, selon ma perception bien sûr. Je les ai achetés chez mon marchand de pièces d'informatique local car je voulais les comparer physiquement avec les originaux avant d'acheter, ce que je n'aurais pas pu faire en commandant sur internet. Du coup, je n'avais pas le choix du modèle, il n'en avait qu'un type du format adéquat. Résultat : ça n'a pas nuit, j'entends une petite différence au niveau du son, mais ça reste quand même un ordinateur bruyant. Si quelqu'un trouve une solution pour abaisser le bruit de la machine je suis toujours preneur, mais je doute qu'il y ait vraiment quelque chose à faire. La circulation de l'air est très difficile à l'intérieur des MDD. Mais c'est une belle machine, il faut lui pardonner!


----------



## fransik (14 Mai 2010)

bonjour, 

en tombant sur cette annonce, je me suis souvenu du nom de la boîte qui proposait un kit de refroidissement pour MDD 
Verax, les produits n'étant en revanche plus au catalogue depuis un moment. 

Une alternative, construire une sourdine comme l'avait fait Vincent Zorzi, ou voir les produits que j'avais évoqué dans dans ce fil.

Le MDD reste bruyant dans l'absolu, surtout par rapport au silence royal d'un portable, d'un Mini ou d'un iMac 
Ça pourrait donc servir à celles ou ceux qui, comme TenebraeBass ou moi, en ont encore un en service.


----------

